# Dosage - Ipamorelin



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm 105KG and with GHRP-2 that's 2 ticks on the slin pin and 5 for MOD-GRF.

I've been trying to improve my sleep and was thinking of running Ipamorelin.

My question is, do the metric units stay the same? (2 ticks of Ipamorelin and 5 ticks of MOD GRF in the same pin?)

Thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the ticks on the insulin mean nothing unless you tell us how much water you mixed the peptides with?

Dosing of IPAM is the same as GHRP-2


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> well the ticks on the insulin mean nothing unless you tell us how much water you mixed the peptides with?
> 
> Dosing of IPAM is the same as GHRP-2


I've mixed the virals with 2ml of back water each.

Some months ago I worked out that for my weight (approx 100kg) I'd need 2 ticks of GHRP 2 (5mg) and 5 ticks of Mod GRF (2mg)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

That's is 100mcg of both peptides this dosing would be the same if you used IPAM


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> That's is 100mcg of both peptides this dosing would be the same if you used IPAM


That is the saturation point correct?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes 1mcg per kg (although GHRP-2 is ever so slightly less)


----------

